# Gas Chiller Issues



## JDUB (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok so I'm gonna try to keep it simple and get hopefully a few ideas from you guys so I'll start with the part that seems odd to me. I have a Natural Gas Chiller. Suppose to be a -40 Unit. My company has spent a fortune trying to get this working right and have had few different HVAC guys out not much help. I have a Carrier 5F60-A219 Compressor. With a XB-1019RW15-1B Exspansion Valve on a X22440-B8B Cage and X6346-16 Flange. When running the unit its at its coldest with exspansion valve adjusted all the way out. With 15lb on suction side and about 220lb discharge which fluctuates with fans of course. Any attempt to make system colder by adjusting the screw on expansion valve and lowering the suction pressure increases the temperature. The refrigerant goes into a exchanger with natural gas on the other side entering at about 40 degrees and exiting at 0 degrees but I need to get it colder to get all my liquids from the gas. Anybody have any recommendations or thoughts or need more info please help me out here. I've spent approx 15k dollars trying to get this thing working correctly the guy we bought the unit from went bankrupt and is not of much help, and HVAC guys kinda know the basics like me and haven't been of much help either.


----------



## JDUB (Oct 12, 2015)

Almost forgot its a 404a system


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

How many pounds a minute or hour of natural gas are you trying to chill/condense. 

At 15PSIG, R404A has a saturation temp of -26°F. And you posted that your getting a 40°F temp drop on the nat gas side. So you may be putting it under a higher load then it can handle.

What super heat are you running at.

What RPM are you running the compressor at.


----------

